# Bulk Miracle-Gro app



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

I'm crazy, but I want to try applying Miracle-Gro (24-8-16) as a powder with a drop spreader. It's a good source of iron and micros. I came up with 2 lb/1000 to get 0.5 N. It's expensive at about $2.20/lb (still cheaper than liquid micros), and the largest container I can find is 10 lbs. Wondering if anybody has gone this route, or if they sell bulk 50 lb bags to nurseries or anything for cheaper?


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

Playing around with this more, doing the math for a 0.5N rate you get about 0.9 grams per square foot. That's what you see in the first photo for reference (and you know what I had for lunch).



After that was established, I did calibration runs over the target to find an appropriate setting:



For the Scotts classic drop spreader I came up with a setting of 6.5 (Caution: EXPERIMENTAL!) as a starting point.

Next to try it out on the lawn. I had 1.5 lbs in the hopper, I went until it was practically empty and measured the area. Covered about 890 ft^2. Should have covered 750 but the amount coming out kept diminishing as the hopper was increasingly empty, which caused the rate to drop. The calibration tests should be repeated with a full hopper to double-check the setting, I was just trying a small bag for now. The granule size is also not controlled like a regular fertilizer so different batches may require different spreader settings.

Those that have used Miracle Gro before know it attracts water from the air and gets sticky, so you want to apply everything right away after opening the bags.

Will have to wait and see what happens with the test patch in a few weeks, could improve things or could harm the grass from the fast-acting salts. That's the fun of the experiment. For now I wouldn't recommend anyone try this unless you're willing to risk your grass.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

https://www.reinders.com/products/11-1373/

This brand offers a bunch of different formulas, this was just the first one on the list at my local turf store.

I bought a bag and it is the same blue as miracle grow even.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

If I'm not mistaken all of the soluble fertilizers like the Peters, Jacks, SouthernAg, Pro-Sol... these are all the same thing as MiracleGro but in different NPK formulations, though 20-20-20 is the bulk variety. But applying this product the way you're attempting is a bit unconventional and, frankly, inefficient. This product is expensive because it has been processed to be a soluble product, to be measured & deliver in PPM quantities. For that matter, it is not even intended as a lawn application product (as greendoc himself says about this, his 'favorite' product). And running it through a spreader is a bit like getting a finely tuned supercar and trying to get it to go off-road. You paid for the performance, use the product where it excels. But for $40/bag it may be a fun experiment, just for kicks.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I applied the 20-20-20 version diluted with my Anuew (PGR) application few days ago and it looks like my grass loves it granted I did 3 Tbsp. per gallon/1000 sqft just for spoon feeding


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

BobLovesGrass said:


> https://www.reinders.com/products/11-1373/
> 
> This brand offers a bunch of different formulas, this was just the first one on the list at my local turf store.
> 
> I bought a bag and it is the same blue as miracle grow even.


Thanks for that. The Bent Special (28-8-18) variety seems to be the best option for turf. Using the 20-20-20 enough could cause problems with nutrient availability due to phosphorus buildup.

@Greendoc seems like my kind of guy, sounds like we both appreciate a complete fertilizer solution!


----------

